# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 3)



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2022)

*We live in troubled times, where there's always someone out there wanting to rob you of everything you have worked so hard on accumulating over the years. Those of you with shops, or sheds as shops, or detached garages, what security measures do you have in place to protect your belongings?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
The only impossible journey is the one you never begin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2022)

My shop is in my basement, but I also have a lot of tools in my garage. Only thing I have really done is instal outside lights, thieves dont like to be see. I've thought about cameras but they really dont stop theft, they just wear mask and hoods and take what they want anyway. But my best security system is the 2 old retired neighbor ladies that live on both sides of me. They have nothing to do but look out their windows at what's going on. I do anything they ask of me, do their snow, etc. I've told them if you see anyone around my house dont get involved just call the cops. I have good neighbors, we all watch out for each other. Most of my neighbors are retired and home all the time. I'm almost there, 3 more years, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2022)

good neighbors- security cameras/system -great neighborhood and tall fences. and wood yard is a disaster- just getting to the shop through pallets of wood has it's challenges, especially now with ice everywhere.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TimR (Jan 16, 2022)

Ditto on good neighbors, and we can see and hear folks coming down on to gravel road on mostly one way in access. I leave a portable generator, blower and various rakes/shovels/kayaks in a covered area off side of shop without any real concern of theft.
oh...and I leave out obviously used gun targets.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 16, 2022)

Good neighbors, one way in/out, bang bangs, and my marked patrol vehicle makes people change their mind. I have 6 kayaks on my trailer near the road and haven't had a problem...yet. if someone tried to come in the back way, they'd have a hell of a time trying to carry stuff away. Up hill for about 400 yards, then another 1/2 mile to the nearest road and several fences in the way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 16, 2022)

TimR said:


> Ditto on good neighbors, and we can see and hear folks coming down on to gravel road on mostly one way in access. I leave a portable generator, blower and various rakes/shovels/kayaks in a covered area off side of shop without any real concern of theft.





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Good neighbors, one way in/out, bang bangs, and my marked patrol vehicle makes people change their mind. I have 6 kayaks on my trailer near the road and haven't had a problem...yet. if someone tried to come in the back way, they'd have a hell of a time trying to carry stuff away. Up hill for about 400 yards, then another 1/2 mile to the nearest road and several fences in the way.


Eric, that’s pretty much same for us with the back side of ridge top we’re on with more than 45 degree slope and closest road on back side a good 1/2 mi away.
Old habits are always locking shop up when done, but if I think I forgot I don’t fret over it. Shop is in relative short distance to house and can see it if a light was on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Security cameras on all four sides of the shop as well as in the shop. Electronic motion event response system inside the shop that alerts instantly to my cell phone. 24/7 video recording on shop and driveway alerts as well. Dog in the house and attack squirrels outside the kitchen window. 
Mrs. Kravitz lives next door as well, and even lets me know that deliveries are here, even though I know and see them on camera before she calls, but it's good to have a Mrs. Kravitz (For those who don't remember, from the show Bewitched)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 16, 2022)

Remington 870 with deer slugs. If that misses, my M-1 carbine gives me 60 more chances to get them.
Then, there's the Claymore's, and other anti personal measures I'm not talking about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 16, 2022)

When you live out in the middle of farm country, you know everybody's vehicle by sight, even if you don't know them personally. Strange vehicles get long looks from everybody. Can't remember the last time we locked a door on the house, and I'm not sure we've ever locked the shed door. 

Being the only house on a 1 mile stretch of gravel road helps as does having the house/shed set back 120+ yards from the road on a narrow lane. Pole light at the shed illuminates everything at night. Everybody knows that everybody around here has multiple firearms, and I think that helps. Pickings are much easier and safer for those type people in town, so it's rare anybody near us has any problems.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 16, 2022)

I have Brink’s home security

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 16, 2022)

I use mostly the @Mike1950 style security. You can ask those who have been here. By the time you get far enough in to find something of value, you are already confused about the route back out... the 1 year old pit cross puppy is mostly audible protection at the moment. But the rooster would for certain get you if you open the wrong shed! My neighbors filter my visitors a little but mainly my house looks poor cause it is.
You would have to know a lot about wood to find value in my place. 
Kravitz always are handy accessories.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2022)

We have a house cat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 16, 2022)

We're pretty fortunate out this way, no problems so far. But I tell everyone I meet I keep a few of these around.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 16, 2022)

We're out in the country--so other than good neighbors who watch.....
The house is off the road and just looks like stacks of wood around it---irks SWMBO sometimes but people just move on. My shop is close but outside the main yard, so good lights and good locks, and when the dog alarms go off I have a few friends ---Ruger, remington, judge and few others that don't mind getting disturbed--and I'm a light sleeper.
Our area is one way in/out so we've not seen the illegals move through as many of my friends in other neighborhoods have.
One of our neighbors did have a sign up about "not dialing 911 because his friends all have backhoes"----was a joke, sort of.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 17, 2022)

I use security lighting, double locks, and a K-9 with keen hearing. If the K-9 alarm goes off I use the final line of defense...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 17, 2022)

I wish I was the guy who copyrighted that little yellow circle with various faces on it. Selling usage rights at a penny a use, I'd still be rich.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 17, 2022)

Driveway alarm,a couple of security cameras and two dogs. I used to have friends like @David Hill but they were lost in a boating accident. We are about 1/4 mile off the road which helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Jan 17, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> We're pretty fortunate out this way, no problems so far. But I tell everyone I meet I keep a few of these around.
> 
> View attachment 220959


I would too---but these guys aren't picky about who gets bit----and dang it, they might survive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 17, 2022)

David Hill said:


> I would too---but these guys aren't picky about who gets bit----and dang it, they might survive.


Yeah, plus when it gets cold, they're pretty useless as a watchdog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 18, 2022)

These aren't bad but the first shiny thing that passes by and they're goofing off ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 18, 2022)

"*always someone out there wanting to rob you of everything you have worked so hard on accumulating over the years"*

I figured you were talking about the government but I see you meant the _other_ criminals.

Once lived on the wrong side of the state, in the shadow of NYC, where if you pulled up to your house just to run in for two minutes to get something you forgot, in the middle of the day, you still locked your car. There I had a reputation for turning over bloodied criminals to the cops, who were mostly also criminals.

Now I live in the wooded hills, my deterrents are the house/basement shop are 100 yards through the woods from the street in any direction, up a flight of 60 steps from the front parking area, "behave yourself tools" staged within reach no matter where I am and a K9 that doesn't take well to intruders. Crime out here was rare compared to where I came from, people don't even have locks on their windows and many haven't ever locked their homes in the 30 or 40 years they've lived here but you get complacent and you get smacked with reality at some point. 
My basement shop entered from the exterior has a padlock on the door the past couple years, I lock it every night when I take the dog out before bed, more because the old man's 12 gauge is stationed down there now and the neighbor's kids aren't too bright. Shed up in the back has all my mechanics tools in there and half the times the door isn't even closed much less locked. It's a long walk downhill through the dark woods and criminals don't like to get too far from the getaway car. I guarantee you the dog could beat them to the property line.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2022)

I exercise hyper-vigilance 



But seriously, I have good neighbors too, and live in a semi rural area, most of the bad guys are in the city. Plus everyone around here has dogs that raise cane for about any reason....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 19, 2022)

Great question, not sure what I will do when I finally move into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

